# HP G62-541EO with RaLink RT5390 Can't Connect to Router using WPA2-AES



## puma99dk| (Apr 18, 2011)

i have reinstall this laptop "HP G62-541EO" with Windows 7 Ultimate to get rid of all the HP crap in it, but i can't get it to connect to my Buffalo WHR-G125 router using DD-WRT Firmwire and WPA2-AES it can't even find the SSID, like my HTC Wildfire Android phone can, so what i am i doing wrong here? 

i am using the HP's Driver ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp51501-52000/sp51604.exe]Ralink 2011 802.11 b/g/n WiFi Adapter they provide on the HP G62-400 Driver Page so how do i get this crap to work?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 18, 2011)

shows my SSID is on and my phone finds it no matter what Encryption i use TKIP or AES or mixed and WPA or WP2 Personal or Enterprise or mixed.


----------



## Respect2Glory (Jul 26, 2011)

*HP G62's CPU may have wrong part*



puma99dk| said:


> i have reinstall this laptop "HP G62-541EO" with Windows 7 Ultimate to get rid of all the HP crap in it, but i can't get it to connect to my Buffalo WHR-G125 router using DD-WRT Firmwire and WPA2-AES it can't even find the SSID, like my HTC Wildfire Android phone can, so what i am i doing wrong here?



Don't assume it's your fault. I just found out that a mismatched part was installed on my G62's CPU (and then I found your post while hunting for anything related to my issue). An HP Rep is investigating but she didn't know or wouldn't say what part. She asked if we had installed anything. We NEVER install anything while under warranty, except maybe a larger HD, but that has nothing to do with the CPU and that generally won't void a warranty. 

So, just in case this is the issue, visit HP's forums and have an HP tech troubleshoot. If they can't fix it and it's still under warranty, they may request the unit for investigation or repair. Even if it's out of warranty, if they've installed a wrong part, that could be your issue. Let's hope not.


----------

